# Cedar Lantern build 25 of them. Wow!



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Retirement life is GREAT! Wood shop has been getting a lot of attention and one of those tasks is donating some work for a Royal Ranger Fundraiser. Made 11 of these cedar lanterns this weekend with personalized words written of top of the lantern. Shark 510 HD and Vcarve Pro and a whole lot of woodworking tools made this happen! Here is the build video. Royal Rangers is a Church centered Scouting Program. We have a Frontiersman Camping Group that is part of that and Candle Lanterns are as common as tents! Except you need about 5 around the camp! These are purdy!

Here is the youtube video of the build. The offer is only for Royal Ranger Leaders in our District. It's a Christmas gift!
(5) Cedar Lantern Kit - YouTube


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice project and good of you to donate these - good job!

David


----------



## Roland Johnson (Oct 27, 2015)

Very nice work


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Like the lanterns especially being made from E.R.C....... and your shop ain't bad either!


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Marco said:


> Like the lanterns especially being made from E.R.C....... and your shop ain't bad either!


Ok. What is ERC? Eastern Red Cedar? In this case it's Missouri Red Cedar! HA!


----------



## MarkJonesRanger (Aug 14, 2020)

Marco said:


> Like the lanterns especially being made from E.R.C....... and your shop ain't bad either!


30 years ago I had a nice 20x28 heated shop with dust collection and every kind of tool you could want. All fixed positioned and even gluing tables and wood racks. My wife and I divorced and we sold that place. Remarried a couple years later and now 30 years later retired and I am working out of a double car garage but everything is on wheels. Would like to move and get a bigger shop space but that is not likely to happen so I just pull all my tools out from the wall and plug them in to dust collection and electricity and bounce around to various machines. It works. I get a lot of exercise just plugging and unplugging vac and power! HA!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice job


----------

